# The WNBA Salary Cap Is Very, Very Small...



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Take a random guess at what the WNBA salary cap is? Remember 15 11 players per team, nationally televised games, perhaps the biggest Women's Basketball League on the planet. So like a couple million right? Try 803,00$.
> 
> Ok now take a guess at what the minimum salary for a 3 year veteran in the NBA is. This is the guy that's pretty much rotted on the bench for three years after being a 2nd round draft pick. I'll give you a hint, look at the title. If you said more than 803,000$ than you'd be a winner. It's actually 826,269$.
> 
> Now Let's Have Some Fun with Math. Stephon Marbury makes 21,937,000 this season. The WNBA has 13 teams. 13 times 803,000 10,439,000. That's half as much as Marbury is making for doing absolutely nothing. So...


http://simononsports.blogspot.com/2009/02/wnba-salary-cap-is-very-very-small.html


----------

